# Rainbow tail



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Friend

Happy New Year

Very special colored pigeon "Rainbow tail pigeon "

is it the true name of this color??





Best Regards


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU. No that is not the correct name for that color it is called STAR-TAIL. There is a bird called the Lebanon,red (Shikli Ahmar) that has that white tail bar,also the Volga Tumbler there may be others. We also can get white tail and wing bars from Toy Stencil gene. The bird that you have pictured here is one very nice looking bird. * GEORGE


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank You George

that's great information
the bird is a mix of Blondinette pigeon with solid red and that was the 1st generation


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Im not sure, but I think they also call that tail a ribbon tail mark.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've seen it called Startail in some breeds and ribbontail in others. More correctly stencil. Frill stencil I think.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

egpigeon said:


> Dear Friend
> 
> Happy New Year
> 
> ...


It is a red ribbontail or startail and is produced on an ash-red T-pattern with bronze (brander bronze or kite bronze), heterozygous recessive red may also be present, dirty and or smoky will contibute to the intensity of red. If this bird is bred from a blondinette (frill stencil) and a non-frill stencil it isn't frill stencil; frill stencil is a recessive, autosomal mutation and would not be evident in the F1 crosses.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Very cool looking


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Ribbontail is what I've heard it called as.


----------

